# My bunny pee's beside his litter box-how do I coax him to pee IN it?



## Bunny Kisses (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel so hopeless about litter box training my bunny... I have tried a few different types of litter and he always pee's and poo's beside his litter box and uses his litter box as a bed. It has ruined my hardwood floor. I don't know what to do - please offer me some advice. Thank you!!!



Breed: Flemish Giant/Californian

Sex: Male (getting neutered on Monday)

Age: 6 Months


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried wiping up the pee and putting the soiled paper towel in the box? Also scoop up the poops and put them in.

I'm struggling with this at the moment too. I have a 3 year old mini lop that came from a filthy background. By scooping the poops into the litter box I have convinced him to poop there. Unfortunately he still pees on the floor because he likes to lay in it! I'm trying to teach him it's more comfortable dry.

To protect my carpets I put down a trow rug, then a shower curtain (plastic liner type), then an old sheet over that so he's not on plastic. This also lets me throw the sheet into the wash every other day so the urine doesn't build up. Sorry about your floors.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

BLeh I'm having litter issues with Ripley as well. He's picked where he wants to poop, but if I move the litter box to that spot, then he'll just start going where the litter *was*. =P Silly bunnies.


----------



## ZAnna (Aug 26, 2011)

put hay in the litter box because most bunnies/ rabbits likes to eat while doing their business.
my bunny was doing his business outside his litter box at first and using the litter box as his bed but eventually he learned to use his litter box. so i suggest putting hay in the litter boax and wait, because it might take some time until they learn to do so.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

We put the litter boxes inside of cardboard boxes so if they miss, it still is contained within the cardboard which is easy and cheap to replace. We just cut down a slot in the front or side for an entrance.


----------



## WhatTheRAWR (Aug 28, 2011)

My rabbit used to sleep in his litter box  I just scooped up his poop and the paper he'd peed on and put it in his litter box. He's learned now. Make sure theres hay in the litter box too


----------

